# No warranty from bushnell !!!!!



## alpineman1 (Mar 13, 2009)

I purchased a Baush & Lomb Discoverer 10X42 binoculars about 6 years back for $580.00. they came with a lifetime warranty.
I have been getting a double vision out of them and cannot focus them in, also the eyecups have loosened so bad they will not stay out.
On June 29th I sent them in to Bushnell (bushnell ownes Baush & Lomb) over night delivery for warranty repair, on July 23rd after not hearing back or receiving them back I called to inquire about them they said they have not looked at them yet and don’t know when they will, still after not hearing from them it is August 17th and I called and was told they want $262 to repair them they are trying to tell me I dropped them. And this is not covered under warranty. These binoculars have never been dropped and when not in use were always stored in there case. They have always been very well cared for. There are no signs of them ever being dropped.

Last year I had a problem with my Leupold riffle scope was not able to adjust anymore sent them in and within 2 weeks had them back no questions asked.
I own another pair of bushnell binoculars and 2 - 4200 bushnell riffle scopes. Which I purchased in the last year. 1 riffle scope was messed up from as soon as I got it could never get it to sight in properly after about $100 in shells at the range trying to sight it in, they kept telling me it was the riffle not the scope so I changed to another scope and within about 3 shoots all was good they finally gave me a new replacement scope. This is all within a week of purchasing it.

No more Bushnell products for me, they have no warranty and customer service is terrible.

Has anyone else had problems with Bushnell warranty. And what did you do?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Never had issues myself but had a buddy that had the same type of problem. Glad to know its not an isolated incident, I won't trust their products anymore. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## wv1bigbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

*Bushnell*

The same company also owns Tasco now. I have a 6x24 target dot scope that was bought a few years ago. Installed on a 223, zeroed in, and put up. Got out a while back to show my nephew and the rubber coating on the scope had melted. Anywhere you touched it was like tar on your hands or clothes. The box had lifetime no fault warrenty on it. I sent it back and they refused to honor the warranty. Said they were not liable because the scope was made before they bought Tasco. I told them when they purchased Tasco they also got the liability that went with it and they said that's not what the courts said. I will never buy anything from any of their companies again and will knock every sell I can. Everybody wants to sell you something but then getting them to stand behind their product is another story. My 2 cents worth!
Bad thing is they own about 15 of the outdoor company products.


----------



## alpineman1 (Mar 13, 2009)

found this on Bushnells website, Bushnell Outdoor Products is the parent company of the following brands: Bushnell, Bollé, Serengeti, Final Approach, Tasco, Uncle Mike’s, Hoppe’s, Butler Creek, Stoney Point, Simmons, Millett and Uncle Mikes Law Enforcement. 
Now I know which products to stay away from.


----------



## alpineman1 (Mar 13, 2009)

found this on Bushnells website, Bushnell Outdoor Products is the parent company of the following brands: Bushnell, Bollé, Serengeti, Final Approach, Tasco, Uncle Mike’s, Hoppe’s, Butler Creek, Stoney Point, Simmons, Millett and Uncle Mikes Law Enforcement. 
Now I know which products to stay away from.


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*warranty*

After six years and from your descrition of the problem. I wouldn't warranty your optics either. If you didn't drop them someone else must have. I fail to see why someone else should pay for physical damage caused by the end user.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

Scott- life warrentee is just that yes? Guess not


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats a buncha bull!! Hell yeah they oughta take care of you, a warranty is a selling point and if they won't honor it thats just like fraud to me! I know Leupold will and with no questions asked. I've never been a Bushnell man and for sure won't now! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## alpineman1 (Mar 13, 2009)

SCOTTSBXT said:


> After six years and from your descrition of the problem. I wouldn't warranty your optics either. If you didn't drop them someone else must have. I fail to see why someone else should pay for physical damage caused by the end user.



Thats why when I am not using them they are in a locked gun safe, and I am the only one who has a key to it. 
Also what does the loose eyecups have to do with dropping???.
You are sounding just like the folks at Bushnell maby you can get a job there.
To me 6 years has nothing to do with it when they were sold with a lifetime warranty. As lewie62 said a warranty is a selling point.
And as I said they have never been dropped and have no signs whatsoever. I have been reading and I am not the only one having problems with Bushnell warranties.
I called today to find out what was going on as I need them for elk hunting right away, they said they are fixed but waiting to be shipped out, asked them why not just ship them out they said they have hundreds to ship out and don't know when mine will be shipped out, could be up to 2 weeks. Lady I talked to said they have thousands of products in there shipping department and cannot give me a date. I have already paid for them.

I also explained to her I sent a pair of leopaulds in for repair last year and had them back within 2 weeks and asked why they are so slow, she said they have piles of products to repair and not enought manpower. I asked her if this has to do with the quality of bushnell products she couldn't answer me straight but did say they know it is a problem and are trying to address it.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I have only delt with themin regards to the trail cams. I had two that had malfunctioned. Both times they were replaced with a newer version without cost to me.

I`m not saying that is great....better if they worked in the first place....but it`s the next best thing.


----------



## lostanarrow (Jun 1, 2008)

*bushnell*

i sent a rifle scope back to them, they said it was my fault. they never fixed the scope and on top of that they sent me a 10$ charge for just looking at them. I used to buy Bushnell all the time. It's been a couple yrs since this happened, i've never bought another Bushnell and that isn't all, i Never will.


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

proXarchery said:


> Scott- life warrentee is just that yes? Guess not


True but not for physical damage - if that was the case?


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

NIKON has great cust. service , leupold on the other hand my buddy sent one back would not zero they said because it was on RUGER rifle it voided the warrenty.They said they will not repair one ever installed in Ruger rings .So that only leaves a few i buy Nikon,Zeiss,Leica,etc.


----------



## 20x (Mar 10, 2009)

i just spent a month looking at new glass and talked with a lot of people about glasses the eye cups usally not under warrenty i have the same pair bur in a 7x42 with the same trouble i went with swarovski this time in a 10x42


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

buying a new scope for my shotgun and a range finder. now i know not to get a bushnell.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Do not own ant bushnell,and do not plan on ever buying one from what i am hearing.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I love it when I hear a company says "you dropped it". How the hell do they know what you did or what happened? Do their products have hidden cameras built in recording everything that happened with the scope? 

I used to work as a C/S supervisor at a cell phone company. If there's one thing I know, it's that in a large company, if you bark enough and make enough noise, you'll probably get what you want. Don't be satisfied with what the employee on the phone says if you think you have a case. When you know you are getting nowhere with them, ask for their full name and then ask for their supervisor's full name. Then tell them you want to speak to that person. Keep pushing your case further up their ladder until you get some satisfaction. The higher an issue gets elevated, the less inclined a higher up is to letting it go further. They'll just want to end it and make it all go away.


----------



## ccastello (Nov 1, 2007)

Bushnell makes a lot of very nice products, and much much less expensive than leupold, swarovski, etc. 
I have compaired many of these and the Bushnell products hold there own quite well.
I sent a pair of Bushnell Elite 2 Binos back to Bushnell a few weeks ago because the strap that hooks to the bino kept comming off. They sent me a new top of the line Elite not Elite 2 pair in 2 weeks. I sent no receipt, no explanation, no time of purchase!

You guys are a bunch of cry babies if you dont get your way. Same old thing, everyone wants to talk about the bad not talk about the good! 
If I have a problem with Hoyt or Mathews, you should all stop buying there products.
Its too bad you all have nothing better to do than bash companys. This guy that never droped or abused his binos that were made 6 years ago by a company (B&L) that is no longer in business is damn good with his binos. When I hunt I use my products pretty hard and put them through hell. Mabe all you Bushnell bashers need to quite being so cheep and spend $2000 on your Binoculars instead of $600.00 Smile and go hunting!!


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

alpineman1 said:


> I purchased a Baush & Lomb Discoverer 10X42 binoculars about 6 years back for $580.00. they came with a lifetime warranty.
> I have been getting a double vision out of them and cannot focus them in, also the eyecups have loosened so bad they will not stay out.
> On June 29th I sent them in to Bushnell (bushnell ownes Baush & Lomb) over night delivery for warranty repair, on July 23rd after not hearing back or receiving them back I called to inquire about them they said they have not looked at them yet and don’t know when they will, still after not hearing from them it is August 17th and I called and was told they want $262 to repair them they are trying to tell me I dropped them. And this is not covered under warranty. These binoculars have never been dropped and when not in use were always stored in there case. They have always been very well cared for. There are no signs of them ever being dropped.
> 
> ...


too bad it happened to you and several others. That's one of the reasons I tried to stay away from Bushnell after hearing many similar stories before


----------



## artyglo (Apr 22, 2010)

I have to say I to had a problem with Bushnell, sent a written complaint said with some humour and asked if it was my fault could they explain what I was doing wrong, next day had a phone call, and the day after I had authority to return the rangefinder and have a new one sent by return post. Really top class service. I guess it's like all companies they are as good or bad as the person you talk to.
cheers Mike


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

ccastello said:


> Bushnell makes a lot of very nice products, and much much less expensive than leupold, swarovski, etc.
> I have compaired many of these and the Bushnell products hold there own quite well.
> I sent a pair of Bushnell Elite 2 Binos back to Bushnell a few weeks ago because the strap that hooks to the bino kept comming off. They sent me a new top of the line Elite not Elite 2 pair in 2 weeks. I sent no receipt, no explanation, no time of purchase!
> 
> ...


Of course the man "wants to talk about the bad." He paid the price that was asked with the agreement that they would be covered by a LIFETIME warranty...That was the agreement. The company that buys another company should stand behind that warranty just as though it was their own.
Maybe the guy has other priorities that he has to consider when buying equipment. Maybe he can't spend $2000 dollars on binoculars. To say that he's cheap for not doing that shows your lack of sound thinking and you insinuating that he's lying about not dropping them...You have no basis to say that.
Looking at your post, you say "Bushnell makes a lot of very nice products". Then later in the post you say "*Mabe *all you Bushnell bashers need to *quite *being so *cheep*" kind of contradicting yourself?


----------



## DougU (Jan 15, 2010)

ccastello said:


> Bushnell makes a lot of very nice products, and much much less expensive than leupold, swarovski, etc.
> I have compaired many of these and the Bushnell products hold there own quite well.
> I sent a pair of Bushnell Elite 2 Binos back to Bushnell a few weeks ago because the strap that hooks to the bino kept comming off. They sent me a new top of the line Elite not Elite 2 pair in 2 weeks. I sent no receipt, no explanation, no time of purchase!
> 
> ...


He obviously has no idea what he is talking about..............$600.00 for a Bushnell product????? He is nuts!


----------



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

People remember bad reviews and experiences more than positive ones...that's just in our nature. How often do you return to a restaurant where you got food poisoning? 

The way I see it, Bushnell should've exchanged/fixed them no questions asked. Small price to pay for a customer, especially one that has bought various products from them.

My buddy had the exact same problem with his binocs, and they jerked him around. He trashed the Bushnells and went with the Leupold. That was after his 8 year old Leupold scope locked up on the windage adjustment. They fixed it, NO QUESTIONS ASKED!

I've never really liked the Bushnell optics anyway, but have always heard these same stories about them. I'll never buy because of the bad stories that I remember.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

with companies like vortex, why would anyone go with a company without a foolproof warranty. if i found some vortex bino's in the road having been run over by a garbage truck and send them to vortex, they will have a new pair to me in a week, no questions asked.


----------



## ohiobowhunter24 (Aug 25, 2009)

avid3d said:


> with companies like vortex, why would anyone go with a company without a foolproof warranty. if i found some vortex bino's in the road having been run over by a garbage truck and send them to vortex, they will have a new pair to me in a week, no questions asked.


Top notch customer service!!


----------



## bryaneyoung (Aug 13, 2012)

I have Vortex, Leupold, Nikon, and Alpen. All have been addressed at one time or another without an issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huedawg (Nov 4, 2005)

Vortex has an awesome warranty. Leupold has great customer service. Alpen is another optics company that backs their product well.


----------



## oldman570 (Jan 7, 2017)

When the product states that it is covered by a life time warranty , then it should be so. More so when the cost of the product is as high as some are. There are a lot of other manufactures that do cover their products as such and I will also be buying those instead of any Bushnell owned products. I never thought that their products were as good as others in the first place.


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 5, 2020)

Good info guys, I’m done with all three aforementioned companies. They can get away with not warranting there products, and we can starve them by not having to buy from them. Leupold or Vortex would fix them no matter what. Optics are supposed to be Adventure/Hunt/Combat proof. 
Period
I got my boy Bx2 Alpines 10x42 lifetime transferable no fault warranty. $250.00 on sale for $150.00
I don’t need to spend $2k on a hobbies 1 piece of accessory. 
cry baby
And before I’d spend money on anything you sell Scottie, I’d buy from flea bay. Because if we don’t get better, service and help from smaller dealers what’s the point. 
As thought you putting an item through a manufactures warranty would cost you anything. 
I wouldn’t spend a dime with you either. Certainly not twice.


----------



## Barrenland (Nov 28, 2020)

I had a bushnel engage scope that came in a savage rifle package. The reticle would walk left after a few shots. My groups were long horizontal lines. No warranty, I just bought a vortex and my gun shoots perfect now


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Not as costly as yours ,but I sent a TrophyTaker Loc up back three months ago. It worked great about 2 months then quit falling when the bow was fired. I've tried calling but all you get is a message about Christmas closing. I guess lifetime means "till the card clears" then its all yours.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Next time I'm in the market for some binos, I'll be looking at Vortex.


----------

